# Ft. Pickens pier



## SODA (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if the road to Ft. Pickens pier is open? Wasn't sure if the latest storm messed it up.

I would like to take my son there on Friday.

Thanks


----------



## captlancepowers (Apr 14, 2008)

road is still closed


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I spoke with the folks at Barrancas on Monday and they said 4-6 wks before the road would re-open. :boo


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah but that's the exact same thing they said two weeks ago.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They could get volunteers to go out there with brooms to sweep the road off faster than they could hire one street sweeper to go out there and push the sand off the road.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The PNJ interviewed the Chief LEO from the Park Service after the storm.

He said 500k to 750k cubic yards of sand are covering 4 miles (1760 yards) of the road.



An average of 625,000 cu yards of sand over four miles of road at 12 yards wide would be 7.39 yards deep on average or 22.19 feet deep.



If the entire 6.5 miles was covered in the low side 500,000 cu yards of sand, there would be 3.64 yards (10.9 feet) of sand on the road.



What sort of math is the Park Service using?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (11/25/2009)*
> What sort of math is the Park Service using?


Must be using the same calculator the Feds are currently using............ Will be nice when it's open again..............


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Why Should it be that Big of a Problem to Reopen the Road They have the one From Navarre To Pensacola Beach Reopened If I'm not Mistaken!!!The Government Might as well just Close Ft Pickens For Good IMOP!!! They Don't Care how Much Money They Are Losing, Or Maybe They are Gaining With our President Just Giving Money away Like It Grows On Tree's and They Won't Lose There Job Plus With the rangers Running everybody Off!!!!! I would really Like It if the Government stopped F%^&** with My Tax Doller's for stupid Red Tape GRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

